# The little known work presumably of Frederick Chopin



## Victor1687 (Apr 24, 2018)

Hi fellas, I need to know the name of the song attached below. It's from the film nobody knows, so I beg your pardon for the bad quality, but I'm sure you must tell what this melody is at once. As I listened recently the list of Chopin's songs and heard this very song, I presume it must be one of his works.
Thanks


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

I thought it would be Frederick Magle.


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

LOL same...I though tit was a propaganda DRIVEL...


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

It's not little known; it's widely known: The Chopin Nocturne Op9 #1.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

^^^^

Great that you even could hear it, with all speakers on, hardly any sound.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2018)

Victor1687 said:


> Hi fellas, I need to know the name of the song attached below. It's from the film nobody knows, so I beg your pardon for the bad quality, but I'm sure you must tell what this melody is at once. As I listened recently the list of Chopin's songs and heard this very song, I presume it must be one of his works.
> Thanks


Can I just check - do you mean it was in the Japanese film _Nobody Knows _(2004)?

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0408664/

It's not credited in the soundtrack section, nor listed under the entry for Frédéric Chopin...but that doesn't mean anything!


----------



## Victor1687 (Apr 24, 2018)

*Immense gratitude*



DaveM said:


> It's not little known; it's widely known: The Chopin Nocturne Op9 #1.


Oh man. Thank you very much, man. Really appreciate this. I mean, really, I'm not a fiend of classics but some of them really touch your very naked soul. I wonder how comes that you don't come over this masterpiece at once after you submit the request "Frederick Chopin". Honestly, I find it's impossible to compare other his work to that one. Apart maybe from that one used in the Trueman Show, you know, leghretto something. Yet that one is still the best of his, as to me.


----------



## Victor1687 (Apr 24, 2018)

Yeah I know, it really in a bad quality in that excerpt cause I guess they recorded it in a side mode, though it was certainly destined to be heard by the viewer. The thing is that it wasn't directly a background melody in this film. It was kind of on the tele after the advertisement it played on the background of the ballet. I mean in the film the shop-owner half watched half the tele half led a conversation with his employee and there in was on the tele. That's why it's so quiet.


----------



## Victor1687 (Apr 24, 2018)

Lol. Not really. It was actually Russian. It was called something like "Nastya". There was a shop-owner who spoke with his employee while watching tele and there it was right after the commercial.


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

My personal mental musical dictionary lists Opus 9 no 1 under the word "sublime."


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

DaveM said:


> It's not little known; it's widely known: The Chopin Nocturne Op9 #1.


How strange to hear this late Rubinstein recording. Here's a better modern piano performance from Tipo


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

Mandryka said:


> How strange to hear this late Rubinstein recording. Here's a better modern piano performance from Tipo


I don't agree that the Tipo is better. It's played at an awfully slow tempo, almost 1:30 longer than the Rubinstein. If one likes it that way, then...


----------

